# Xmas Cards for Infertility Support?



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm looking to get my xmas cards soon and I was wondering if there is anywhere you can buy them that donates money towards infertility support in some way?

Thanks,

Trufflexx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I would imagine if anywhere you could get them here: http://www.cardsforcharity.co.uk/

But saying that I don't think I have ever seen infertility charities even there so maybe contact someone like Infertility network directly and ask.

C~x

/links


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd also like to know if any infertility charities/groups have xmas cards as I would definitely buy them if they did


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

What about if FF did some - would that be possible? - I would definitely buy them. Even if it's too late for this year is it something that might be possible in future?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Great idea, although some peeps do like to keep their IF issues private.  I suggest the only way it would work is if we went to a printing company that produce for companies or charities (mmm not sure we are a charity) and give them a guestimate on numbers of cards so we could set a price and then everybody ordered and paid upfront and then they were produced.  Otherwise it could be a costy exercise, so would be the best way to control and ensure it was money making.


Louj


----------

